# How much Omega-3 does a toddler need?



## KJP_starmama (Dec 6, 2004)

During the winter and most of the spring, I gave my 16-month-old dd a small amount of fish oil per day. During the winter, I gave her cod liver oil for the vitamin D plus omegas, and after it got warm, I switched to Carlson's regular fish oil.

She eats a really healthy diet, lots of homemade foods, fruits and veggies, but I just wanted to give her the brain-growing advantages of fish oil.

Well now we've run out of fish oil, and they don't sell it around here. I'd have to order it. Is it worth it?

She eats Eggland's Best Cage Free eggs (100 mg omega 3) and she gets a little almond butter, which ends up mostly in her hair. She's never been a fan of avocado, despite the fact that I started trying to give it to her when she was 7-8 months old. It always makes her gag.

She's learning words faster than average. I don't know if the fish oil has helped with that or not. But I wonder if we should keep at it, or if her diet is adequate. She hates the stuff, btw, and it's messy giving it to her. Is there an alternative?


----------



## ChasingPeace (Oct 19, 2003)

My ds is only a few days older than your dd! We've started giving him 1/2 tsp of NOrdic Naturals lemon flavored kosher fish oil at the recommendation of our pediatrician. Ali eats bread and eggs with omega-3, but the doctor said that the body must work harder to use vegetable sources of omega-3s and that fish oil sources are superior. I should also note that Ali does not tolerate milk, so part of the reason for supplementing with the fish oil is to make up some of the fat he's not getting. I'm not sure how much omega 3s are "enough," however. The fish oil supplement contains 800 + something mg.


----------



## Sarihah (May 22, 2005)

I don't know how much is 'enough' either, but yes, I do think it's definitely worth it. I read a book on nutrition called Your Miracle Brain, and it really convinced me of the importance of fish oil/omega three. If I had to cut down to only two vitamins, I'd take a quality multi tab and fish oil.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...glance&s=books


----------



## rbeaufoy (May 25, 2005)

I've been told to give it my son "to bowel tolerance"...meaning when stools start getting looser, then cut back a bit, and you've got the right amount. Every body has different needs, so it's hard to recommend an exact amount. That advice seems to work for us, my son gets somewhere around 2 teaspoons a day, blended into a smoothie, his favorite snack!








R


----------



## mysweetfiona (Apr 4, 2005)

other omega-3 sources:
flaxseed, flax oil, English walnuts, green frozen or raw soybeans, tofu

just read this in a book...."Eat to Live", I'll post more if I find some.


----------



## brijenn (Feb 12, 2005)

I think it's worth it. You could also try using a flax oil during the summer months...


----------



## mamatosage (Apr 4, 2004)

Oh funny--!!!
I just copied this from somewhere yesterday

DOSAGE
The general dose recommendation is 1000 mg per 100 lb body weight. One tablespoon of the oil provides roughly 1000 mg. When adding oil to your diet, consider how much you already get from other sources, such as walnuts and olive oil. If you often eat other omega-3 rich foods, adjust downward. Too much oil is laxative, but otherwise it's not considered harmful to take too much.

Babies, toddlers 20-30 lbs: 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon
Children 30-50 lbs: 1 teaspoon
Children 50-75 lbs: 2 teaspoons
Kids 75-100 lbs: 1 Tablespoon
Over 100 lbs, adjust up

FOR TODDLERS, OLDER KIDS, AND ADULTS
Shakes and smoothies: It's especially nice to use the cinnamon-flavored oil by Spectrum, however, avoid their cherry flavor as it is not vegan (contains fish oil).

Nut Butters: Pour off the separated oil when you open a new jar of nut butter (save the oil for Asian dishes), and replace it measure for measure with flaxseed oil.

Hot cereals: Add oil to slightly cooled cereal.

Vegetables: Use as you would 'butter.' Pour a small amount over raw or cooked-and-cooled veggies; stir to coat. If the flavor is too strong, use less and combine with vegan spread or seasonings.

Fruits: Purees such as applesauce can get the flaxseed oil treatment. Fruits served with soy yogurt can be lightly coated in oil. Some kids will happily dip apple slices in the oil.

Juices: Add appropriate amount to your child's favorite juice - it's unlikely they'll notice. If they do, cut back on the amount.

Sauces, dressings and dips: Add oil once the sauce has cooled to serving temperature. Add to salad dressings (your favorite brand, or make your own). Works well in gravies, tomato sauce, pesto, veggie dips, hummus, ketchup.


----------

